# Tutorial: Here's what happens when a battery vents.



## Alex (10/3/16)

Here's what happens when a battery vents. This is why wrapping is important!Tutorial self.electronic_cigarette

submitted 5 hours ago * by VapeTwister

Here's an actual video I did testing venting

Aftermath of venting results pictures


Never leave uncovered/loose batteries in pocket. That also includes purses, book bags, and other carrying equipment.


Never have batteries carried with other materials such as keys, coins, or other metal items that may contact causing a short as this can lead to a violent venting, catch fire, or worse.


Always carry batteries in a case and should be separating all other others by itself.


Silicon sleeves are very useful and cheap for on the go covering your battey.


Have yourself or a professional rewrap your batteries. When in doubt, WRAP IT OUT!


Your batteries should last long regardless if there are wear and tear. But should there be any metal expose of the battery battery itself, do not take it lightly. Wrap it!


Always buy batteries from reputable websites. Vendors, websites, and B&M's others may purposely (in some cases not knowing) are selling REWRAPPED BATTERIES OF BAD RATINGS i.e. WRONG AMPs.


Always use correct batteries via either mod or unregulated. Follow your OHM law!


Always MARRY batteries of the SAME BRAND. DO NOT MIX. LIKE ANY OTHER battery out there, even non-vaping batteries of mixed brands are a major nope. They can cause potential risks. If you're using married batteries say for example if one is charged and not the other they will distribute evenly to depletion. However, as a precaution... Please charge & use batteries evenly with married batteries.

*Common questions related to safety*

My mod started venting. What should I do?


Leave the mod outdoors immediately in an open area. Do not bother trying to save the mod. Your safety comes first. After the mod with the batteries vented, return and inspect it. Give it more than half an hour for safe keeping.
I heard a hissing noise in my mod (battery) but no venting steam came out. What should I do?


Your battery might be about to vent. You can pull the battery out and place it somewhere safe in an open area. Most likely... the battery may be too hot to touch or warm. Take it out with caution.
My mod is warm/hot. Should I be concerned?


In the event if your mod is warm/hot inspect your batteries. Do not fret as sometimes tanks or other vaping equipment may heat the mod up itself. If the batteries are lukewarm or cool, you're good.
I got my mod wet with water. What should I do?


Salvage the mod quickly and pull out the batteries quickly. The battery may be useless to use. Do not attempt to dry it and re-use them again. Better to replace them then to use a potential hazard of a electronic battery being wet with water. If the mod is wet... place it in a plastic ware with rice burried and let it do the job absorbing any water matter within a 42 hour mark. This will save the mod.
What battery is useful for me and safe?


See the link bellow, or check on vaping360 for today's recommended choice.
What's a good wrapping battery should look like

Reputable charger

Battery safety guide

*Reputable battery purchase sites*:

http://trianglevape.com/

http://www.illumn.com/

http://www.lighthound.com/

http://www.rtdvapor.com/

http://www.Lightningvapes.com

*Mooch ftw *

Mooch _Since 1992 I have been working as an electrical engineer designing battery related products like chargers, dischargers, and battery management and protection systems. A lot of that work involves researching and testing batteries for my clients. Over time I have acquired a lot of knowledge about how to choose batteries and use them safely. Through these articles I will be sharing what I've learned._

Most experienced vapers quickly realize the cost savings of rebuilding and make simple RDA's / RBA's and RTA's part of their daily life. It's no surprise - for the cost of a pack of coils you could buy a year supply of kanthal wire and organic cotton - the building blocks of most vape coils built today. Additionally, self build coils in RDA's tend to produce a lot more vapor and superb flavor over traditional coils, but this post is not about that.

This post is about vaping safely and what that means. Let's face it, a metal tube with a high voltage battery or a high wattage (think 150W) box mod with two is nothing to smirk at. You are putting that thing right next to your eyes, mouth and face and firing (activating) it. You WANT to be safe!

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...es_what_happens_when_a_battery_vents_this_is/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB (10/3/16)

Thanks for this Alex, we cannot push battery safety enough !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (10/3/16)

Shot @Alex Informative as always.

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (10/3/16)

Watched this video, and thought "venting isn't that bad!". Watched the one that followed it and there occured some serious shrinkage! *Quickly runs to double check wraps on all his batteries*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

